# Absolute Fretboard Trainer Pro-awesome training tool



## BRXM (Nov 25, 2010)

I just got AFT Pro again after not having it for a few years, and I had forgot how amazing this is at teaching where exactly every note on the fretboard is and how to identify each note and each scale position immediately. 
I used this in the past for about a month, a half an hour a day. Within that time, I had every note up to the 22nd fret memorized, and I lost the program due to a computer virus. The version I just downloaded has even more features than the last one I used, and its very versatile, teaching chromatic scales, special exercises for flat, natural and sharp notes, string by string training and more.

I find it makes learning chords easier and faster and makes scales much more understandable because you know the notes you are playing before you play them.

I can't say where I downloaded it, because I got it free, but you can find it if you look.

Doesn't matter how good you play, this little tool will make you better.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Available from AbsouteFretboard.com for $49.95 US until May 31, pay by credit card or Paypal, Regular price $79.95 US after May 31. Also available for free on several download sites not sure if free one's full program or not.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, you convinced me. I downloaded the free version which is the starter version. If that goes well, I will upgrade to the full version.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Pricewise, it appears to always be $49.95 US. The "only until" date is updated by a few days every few days. That's a scammer move, therefore I am out.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Fretboard Warrior works for me!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LexxM3 said:


> Pricewise, it appears to always be $49.95 US. The "only until" date is updated by a few days every few days. That's a scammer move, therefore I am out.


It's a very standard practice these days. It started over 20 years ago after one of the recessions. I believe it started with the clothing industry and ballooned from there. As I am sure your are not walking around naked, you have likely been a victim of this marketing scheme and not been aware of it.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

There are phone apps that do the same thing for less and look like they were coded this century.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> There are phone apps that do the same thing for less and look like they were coded this century.


What would you recommend?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

There are a bunch in the iOS App Store. I think the one I used on my old iPad was Fret Wiz. It was for pay ($4) but there are free ones too.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BSTheTech said:


> There are a bunch in the iOS App Store. I think the one I used on my old iPad was Fret Wiz. It was for pay ($4) but there are free ones too.


Not an Apply guy. What about Android?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Not an Apply guy. What about Android?


 Just google what you want for your android phone OR go to You tube!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> Just google what you want for your android phone OR go to You tube!


Yep. Thanks. I did that after my post. I just wondered if there was a better one than what I found but I took the top rated one. It's okay but not what I expected. I can figure out what note is where but I am slow at it. I guess I just need more practice at it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Yep. Thanks. I did that after my post. I just wondered if there was a better one than what I found but I took the top rated one. It's okay but not what I expected. I can figure out what note is where but I am slow at it. I guess I just need more practice at it.


That's why I love Fret board Warrior! It is a game and because it is I learn at a quicker pace and retain more information


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Lola said:


> That's why I love Fret board Warrior! It is a game and because it is I learn at a quicker pace and retain more information


So is the App I downloaded. It puts a ? on a fret and you have to guess what the note is. Is that similar to Fretboard Warrior?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Fret board warrior puts a visual dot on the note and simultaneously sounds out the note! You can play in 2, 5 and 10 minute increments! 

And best of all it's free!


----------

